# Thread Reply Sort



## northwoods (Apr 16, 2009)

This may be the standard sort for this forum, but when I view a thread, it starts with the most recent reply first as opposed to the op's post. If it is the first time reading the thread you have to go to the last page and start reading backwards to get caught up.

I am used to other forums where the original poster is #1 on the first page and you read down from there.

Is there a way for me to reverse the sort? I couldn't find a way to do it. 

Thank you.


----------



## pignit (Apr 16, 2009)

Northwoods.... there is a way to choose the order in your user CP but I don't have a link to my user CP at the moment to guide you through it.


----------



## the iceman (Apr 16, 2009)

You can click on "Quick Links", go to "Edit Options" & scroll down to "Thread Display Options".


----------



## bassman (Apr 16, 2009)

Click on "display mode" above and click on "Hybrid".  Simple as that.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Apr 16, 2009)

Then choose linear-oldest first.....


----------



## northwoods (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the quick responses! Works great!


----------

